# 5x5 Edge Pairing



## alexc (May 2, 2008)

Hi,

I need help with my 5x5 edges. I use AVG, but I want to try a different method. Could someone please explain the method that Michael Gottlieb used here? I can't follow what he is doing because it is so fast.  Thanks!


----------



## masterofthebass (May 2, 2008)

Michael does the method explained on bigcubes.com You build 1 triple at a time, and then do the last 4 edges somewhat like AVG. Ookusa also uses this method, so it's obviously very fast.


----------



## alexc (May 2, 2008)

So you build one tredge at a time? Do you do anything when you slice back?

And how do you do the last 4 like AVG?


----------



## masterofthebass (May 2, 2008)

Well, you do the first 8 tredges 1 at atime, and you don't slice back. You just keep the 3 center layers parallel to each other, so after the first 8 are stored in the U&D / L&R slices, you slice back and finish the last 4 while doing the slice - slice back technique.


----------



## alexc (May 3, 2008)

Are there any detailed tutorials anywhere? Link?


----------



## aznblur (May 3, 2008)

www.bigcubes.com


----------



## Erik (May 3, 2008)

Thats not really a very detailed describtion I think.. masteroffthebass has a tut on youtube I think?


----------



## masterofthebass (May 3, 2008)

uh... mine is just really an explanation of the variant I do. It's not really a tutorial on how to learn them, but I wouldn't suggest starting with mine, as I am very comfortable with the slices being where they are. I would look at bigcubes.com first, and get the idea of that method.


----------



## alexc (May 3, 2008)

I looked at that video that Frank made, but I find it hard to follow...


----------



## FrankMorris (May 3, 2008)

I will make another soon.

Frank


----------



## rxdeath (May 5, 2008)

Erik said:


> Thats not really a very detailed describtion I think.. masteroffthebass has a tut on youtube I think?





alexc said:


> I looked at that video that Frank made, but I find it hard to follow...



one of the things that even ron has mentioned (on speedcubing links) is that we have very clear and detailed descriptions of this particular reduction method. if you are having problems with a certain section mentioning exactly what is wrong will help us help you. also it seems you are new to 5x5, so don't expect to instantly understand everything the first time, you do have to put some time into it and really try.


----------

